# Hey all



## meemsoes (Nov 3, 2009)

I joined the forum a couple months back (i think) and then completely forgot about it -but this seems to be a good resource and am looking forward to learning more about everyone's trade secrets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Although this site may create a few lemmings!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome =)

I did what you did, created a account but forgot about it. Have a great time here


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello!!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! Look forward to getting to know you =)


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

hello!  yes stay away from the mac colour threads because your wallet will kill you othewise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! seriously this a fun place to be and perfect for learning new tips and tricks!  have fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome!  Your avatar is darling!


----------

